# Att Wireless Users Please View This Post



## Kenkong586 (Apr 3, 2007)

Over the past month or so I've been having major problems with my ATT Wireless service along with 2 other people I know. The phone will go from full signal to no signal, the call drops, but the phone just hangs, as if the call was still in progress, even when I push the disconnect button or slide down the phone face (I have a samsung D807, it's a slider). When the phone does finally end the call, it says that call was missed. I called ATT and they told me it was my phone. I told her that others were having the problem to, she responded that she hadn't talked to them and that she was dealing with me. She then tried to get me to buy insurance or buy a new phone. So, question is, anyone else having this problem??? I live in southeastern michigan, 30 minutes out of Detroit. Thanks for posting and responding.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Nope, my AT&T service is very reliable. Are the people who are having the same problems as you using the same phone and/or cell sites?


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

I had similar problems in Tucson on Monday. My wife's phone worked fine, but mine was bouncing around like crazy. I have a 3g enabled phone and experienced something similar about a year ago. If you and the others experiencing problems are on 3g phones, that may be the problem.

At my house, my 3g phone would not get a signal for over a week. If I put my SIM card into a non 3g phone, it worked. If I drove 5 miles away from my house, the 3g phone worked. As soon as I got back to the tower that serves my house, my phone wouldn't work. AT&T sent me a new phone and it did the same thing. THey wanted to send me a third phone and I spent hours arguing with them until I finally got to somebody who would believe it was a tower issue, not a phone issue.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

For about six months I have been experiencing problems on a stretch of CA Route 91 commonly known as the Santa Ana Canyon. The phone will freeze, or the call will drop and even though I have several bars I am unable to dial out until after the phone has been shut down and restarted. I have learned not to make calls in that area. 

In addition I have run into other problems while traveling both CA-91 and US Interstate 10 where I lose signal completely (phone says "Searching...") for 3-4 minutes and then comes back fine. 

Both my phone and my wife's phone which are different models (though both the same manufacturer) have these problems. 

Finally, AT&T has lagged behind in their implementation of 3G. I bought a 3G phone because I was told 3G was in my area but implementation did not start until 4 months later (3/07) and still isn't complete. I don't want to accuse them of bad business practices but in my area the first spot with 3G was, surprise surprise, a 1-mile radius around the AT&T store. 

AT&T is, as Thomas Jefferson might be tempted to say, the worst form of cell service, except for the alternatives.


----------



## reh523 (Sep 7, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> AT&T is, as Thomas Jefferson might be tempted to say, the worst form of cell service, except for the alternatives.


Win........


----------



## Kenkong586 (Apr 3, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> Nope, my AT&T service is very reliable. Are the people who are having the same problems as you using the same phone and/or cell sites?


1 is using the same phone and both are using the same sites.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Could be an issue with that tower then - does it happen if you travel to a different area?


----------



## gen2rx7 (Jan 30, 2008)

I have been having the same issues with Att here in Northern California. This issue has been going on since before October, when I got my IPhone. That is when I noticed it more. I read that it was a software issue with the phone. I will have full signal and an edge connection and try to make a call then it will look like I am calling the other person but nothing. I did have the Samsung slider, I upgraded that phone for the IPhone.

The one that really gets me is when i have 2 bars and go to make a call, right after i hit send it immediately says call failed. Then I will take my Sprint work phone in the same spot with no bars and make a call out. I have noticed also that my Samsung got better reception than my IPhone

My wife has the Samsung slider and doesn't have any problems that i know of (although she probably wouldn't tell me anyway, she would just go get a new phone LOL)

Anyway there is nothing I can do since I can't take my phone to another carrier so I have to suck it up and deal with the coverage issue.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Four phones with AT&T service in our household and we've had few if any problems in the greater Seattle area. All in all, I'm fairly pleased with AT&T. We dumped Spring about 5 years ago because of real problems with the quality of their service.

John


----------



## Kenkong586 (Apr 3, 2007)

But I've been in the same area all my life and had multiple cell phones through Cingular/ATT and the current phone my wife and I have (we have same phone) have worked fine up until a month ago. Is it possible that ATT changed something in the area I'm in? I just don't understand how it can be a coverage issue because the signal bars are maxed out. Does anyone really think buying a different phone would make a difference?


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Does it happen if you travel to a different cell site? If it doesn't then it's most likely a tower that's gone bad, which is known to happen.


----------



## jsmuga (Jan 3, 2008)

Kenkong586 said:


> Over the past month or so I've been having major problems with my ATT Wireless service along with 2 other people I know. The phone will go from full signal to no signal, the call drops, but the phone just hangs, as if the call was still in progress, even when I push the disconnect button or slide down the phone face (I have a samsung D807, it's a slider). When the phone does finally end the call, it says that call was missed. I called ATT and they told me it was my phone. I told her that others were having the problem to, she responded that she hadn't talked to them and that she was dealing with me. She then tried to get me to buy insurance or buy a new phone. So, question is, anyone else having this problem??? I live in southeastern michigan, 30 minutes out of Detroit. Thanks for posting and responding.


I am having the same issues, 2 phones in PA..... Especially with IPhone....


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

No problems with ATT here.


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

My AT&T/Cingular/Cellular One service has always been nothing but superb.

Wish I could say the same for my Verizon work phone, but then again, I don't have to pay for that.


----------



## Kenkong586 (Apr 3, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> Does it happen if you travel to a different cell site? If it doesn't then it's most likely a tower that's gone bad, which is known to happen.


How far from home would I have to go to use another cell site?


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

I don't know exactly - to be safe, say 5 miles. Do you travel more than 5 miles away from your home?


----------



## Kenkong586 (Apr 3, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> I don't know exactly - to be safe, say 5 miles. Do you travel more than 5 miles away from your home?


Yes, and I've had the same problem. And remember, it's not just me having this problem.


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

when i got a new samsung A727 last fall it would hangup & shutdown
for no reason...i called cust. svc. & they sent me a box to return it & the
replacement works fine...


----------



## Slip Jigs (Oct 20, 2006)

Maybe something is going on with the network. The 3g iPhone is coming out soon, they may be tweaking the system for that. 

Other than that, I would say it's the phone itself, but who knows.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Honestly, it sounds like you have a bad phone. Get a new phone and if it still happens with the new phone, return it (you have 30 days with AT&T, no questions asked).

I hate to say it, but the CSR you spoke with had a point when she said "that she hadn't talked to them and that she was dealing with" you. She probably could have said it a little nicer, but in the end, her job is to troubleshoot and fix _your_ issue. She's not paid to fix AT&T, she's paid to fix the problem at hand. She could care less if other people are having the problem. They likely follow a script that says "Try X, if no luck, Try Y, if no luck, Try Z." You're at Z, which is replace the phone. Sucks, but then again, if you replace it and still have an issue you have a good case to go back to them and get it properly escalated. Until then I think you're up a creek, sorry.


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

i have had the same problems with my phone, two phones already. calls are always dropping and i alwasy get no signal. its just annoying and frustrating


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

My ATT service went downhill ever since it switched from Cingular. I switched to Verizon due to much better coverage in my area and overage billing problems.


----------

